# Model Y Paint Damage rear doors



## TetonTesla

Greetings,

My Model Y has experienced significant paint damage reported by other owners to the leading edge and bottom rear bump-out on the rear doors of the car from road debris being kicked up by the tires. Both driver and passenger rear doors appear to be "sandblasted" in these areas. This damage occurred with less than 10,000 miles, and driving exclusively on paved roads. I do live in a snowy winter climate, but we actually use very little sand on the roads where I live. I did not experience similar damage with my previous Model 3 which I drove for more than 30,000 miles. And in more than 40 years of driving dozens of vehicles in similar conditions I've never experienced this type of damage.































I would like to connect with other owners who have experienced similar damage, and specifically I am interested in speaking with owners who have had Tesla Service repair this damage under warranty. I'm aware that Tesla has repaired similar damage under warranty for some owners. But my polite requests to Tesla to repair this damage have so far fallen on deaf ears. If you got Tesla to repair this type of paint damage, please contact me by PM on this site. There is strength in numbers.

In my opinion, this damage results from a design flaw in the Model Y due to the tires protruding more from the wheel wells, and the failure of Tesla to install mud flaps and/or PPF at the factory. Both mud flaps and PPF for the rear door panels are now sold by Tesla as accessories, and recommended by Tesla Service as the "solution" to this problem, but are not installed at the factory on new vehicles. Neither of these accessories were available when I purchased my car, they were released later. There have been reports of testing of paint hardness on Tesla vehicles which reveals Tesla paint is not as hard as other manufacturers. https://www.thedrive.com/tech/29257...inspection-reveals-soft-thin-under-spec-paint

In addition, the damage to the leading edges of the doors was caused by incorrect door installation at the factory. Specifically, the lower edge of the rear doors was installed so the rear door was sitting slightly "proud" of the front doors. This resulted in the leading edge of the rear door protruding into the slip stream, and allowing debris to impact the leading edge of the door. Tesla service actually adjusted the doors to correct that defect under warranty. So I'm not sure why they won't cover the paint damage that was caused under warranty too.

Finally, if you had similar damage repaired, I would be interested in hearing about what was required and how much it cost to repair the damage.

I'm a Tesla fan and stockholder. I am not looking to create FUD, or asking for anything unreasonable in my opinion. I want Tesla to do the right thing by their owners, and stand behind their product. In general I'm delighted with my car, and Tesla as a brand. This is the one exception to an otherwise excellent owner experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Birrell

TetonTesla said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My Model Y has experienced significant paint damage reported by other owners to the leading edge and bottom rear bump-out on the rear doors of the car from road debris being kicked up by the tires. Both driver and passenger rear doors appear to be "sandblasted" in these areas. This damage occurred with less than 10,000 miles, and driving exclusively on paved roads. I do live in a snowy winter climate, but we actually use very little sand on the roads where I live. I did not experience similar damage with my previous Model 3 which I drove for more than 30,000 miles. And in more than 40 years of driving dozens of vehicles in similar conditions I've never experienced this type of damage.
> 
> View attachment 39161
> View attachment 39162
> View attachment 39163
> View attachment 39164
> 
> 
> I would like to connect with other owners who have experienced similar damage, and specifically I am interested in speaking with owners who have had Tesla Service repair this damage under warranty. I'm aware that Tesla has repaired similar damage under warranty for some owners. But my polite requests to Tesla to repair this damage have so far fallen on deaf ears. If you got Tesla to repair this type of paint damage, please contact me by PM on this site. There is strength in numbers.
> 
> In my opinion, this damage results from a design flaw in the Model Y due to the tires protruding more from the wheel wells, and the failure of Tesla to install mud flaps and/or PPF at the factory. Both mud flaps and PPF for the rear door panels are now sold by Tesla as accessories, and recommended by Tesla Service as the "solution" to this problem, but are not installed at the factory on new vehicles. Neither of these accessories were available when I purchased my car, they were released later. There have been reports of testing of paint hardness on Tesla vehicles which reveals Tesla paint is not as hard as other manufacturers. https://www.thedrive.com/tech/29257...inspection-reveals-soft-thin-under-spec-paint
> 
> In addition, the damage to the leading edges of the doors was caused by incorrect door installation at the factory. Specifically, the lower edge of the rear doors was installed so the rear door was sitting slightly "proud" of the front doors. This resulted in the leading edge of the rear door protruding into the slip stream, and allowing debris to impact the leading edge of the door. Tesla service actually adjusted the doors to correct that defect under warranty. So I'm not sure why they won't cover the paint damage that was caused under warranty too.
> 
> Finally, if you had similar damage repaired, I would be interested in hearing about what was required and how much it cost to repair the damage.
> 
> I'm a Tesla fan and stockholder. I am not looking to create FUD, or asking for anything unreasonable in my opinion. I want Tesla to do the right thing by their owners, and stand behind their product. In general I'm delighted with my car, and Tesla as a brand. This is the one exception to an otherwise excellent owner experience.
> 
> Thanks!


I have had the same issue on my 2 month old Model Y. I had 1400 km's on the car when I noticed the damage. I asked Tesla to stand behind their product and they refused to. I took my Model Y to an authorized Tesla body shop and had the damage fixed for $4,200. I then wrapped the car to prevent any further damage to a very weak paint job.
I hit a dead end with Tesla and was basically forced to go through our small claims court in British Columbia. The suit was handed to Tesla in early August. In British Columbia this is a very well managed and fast process. Tesla was give 2 weeks to defend themselves with a rebuttal to my official court charge.
Tesla has decided to ignore our system and I am now proceeding to a default judgement. In other words Tesla is still guilty by way of inaction.
I have bumped into several Model Y's over the past few months with the same issue(usually on the premium paint jobs from what I can determine)
I simply cannot understand how you can manufacture such a good product and then when a problem arises tell you client its not a Tesla issue.
I am VERY disappointed in the Tesla attitude and we all know where its going to bite them.

Quick note: sell your shares!!


----------



## garsh

Rob Birrell said:


> Quick note: sell your shares!!


While I understand the disappointment, don't overreact.
Tesla is not the only car company with weak paint.

This is what the front bumper of my Nissan Leaf looked like right after washing it.
All those little white spots are chips in the black paint.
I don't think I took any pictures of the rocker panels though. I had mudflaps, and they helped, but it still got beat up pretty bad.


----------



## scooter

Rob Birrell said:


> I have had the same issue on my 2 month old Model Y. I had 1400 km's on the car when I noticed the damage. I asked Tesla to stand behind their product and they refused to. I took my Model Y to an authorized Tesla body shop and had the damage fixed for $4,200. I then wrapped the car to prevent any further damage to a very weak paint job.
> I hit a dead end with Tesla and was basically forced to go through our small claims court in British Columbia. The suit was handed to Tesla in early August. In British Columbia this is a very well managed and fast process. Tesla was give 2 weeks to defend themselves with a rebuttal to my official court charge.
> Tesla has decided to ignore our system and I am now proceeding to a default judgement. In other words Tesla is still guilty by way of inaction.
> I have bumped into several Model Y's over the past few months with the same issue(usually on the premium paint jobs from what I can determine)
> I simply cannot understand how you can manufacture such a good product and then when a problem arises tell you client its not a Tesla issue.
> I am VERY disappointed in the Tesla attitude and we all know where its going to bite them.
> 
> Quick note: sell your shares!!


I just found your link because I too, am having the same issue. This is horrible and don't want to spend the money getting this fixed. I don't believe it is just cheep paint but more the fact that the front wheels extend past the body of the car especially in the turns. If Tesla had just put on front mud flaps this would eliminate most of the damage from ever occurring. I agree this is a major design flaw. I would also like Tesla to take care of this, but we all know where that will get us. I spent over $4,000 with a full ceramic coating and a front wrap to find out the real damage is self inflicted from my own car sandblasting itself. Maybe a few tweets to Elon with photos will get his attention. I am thinking of doing this tomorrow.


----------



## TrevP

scooter said:


> I just found your link because I too, am having the same issue. This is horrible and don't want to spend the money getting this fixed. I don't believe it is just cheep paint but more the fact that the front wheels extend past the body of the car especially in the turns. If Tesla had just put on front mud flaps this would eliminate most of the damage from ever occurring. I agree this is a major design flaw. I would also like Tesla to take care of this, but we all know where that will get us. I spent over $4,000 with a full ceramic coating and a front wrap to find out the real damage is self inflicted from my own car sandblasting itself. Maybe a few tweets to Elon with photos will get his attention. I am thinking of doing this tomorrow.


In northern climates Tesla is delivering cars with PPF by the rear doors to prevent paint chipping due to all the road salt/sand used in the winters.

Both Tesbros and Tesla sell kits to protect the Y if you don't have PPF

https://tesbros.com/collections/model-y-accessories/products/model-y-mini-rocker
https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-y-paint-protection-film


----------

